# Star Citizen



## Cyberghost (Oct 18, 2015)

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/9/91/Star_Citizen_logo.png/240px-Star_Citizen_logo.png​
Star Citizen is an upcoming space sim video game for Microsoft Windows and Linux.Star Citizen will consist of two main components: first-person space combat, mining and trading with first-person shooter elements in a massively multiplayer persistent universe and customizable private servers, and a branching single-player and drop-in co-operative multiplayer campaign titled Squadron 42. The game is built on a modified CryEngine and will feature Oculus Rift support.

Both Star Citizen and Squadron 42 are set in a 30th-century Milky Way centered on the fictional United Empire of Earth (UEE), an analogue of the late Roman Empire. A central theme of the game is citizenship – or lack thereof – in the UEE, which must be earned through player actions such as completing a period of military service. It is anticipated that citizens will enjoy certain in-game benefits, like paying a reduced tax rate, but the exact details are yet to be determined.

A strong focus will be placed on player interaction, with player behavior influencing and being influenced by a dynamic economy system.

Star Citizen and Squadron 42 are produced by Chris Roberts' company Cloud Imperium Games and its European counterpart Foundry 42 and marketed under the Cloud Imperium Games subsidiary Roberts Space Industries.[12][13][14][15] Roberts' previous works include games such as Wing Commander, Wing Commander: Privateer, Starlancer and Freelancer.

The game's campaign will feature the likes of Gary Oldman, Mark Hamill, and Gillian Anderson.


Source: RobertSpaceIndustries

​


----------



## warfreak (Oct 23, 2015)

Is this going to be free?

Anyways, the graphics are phenomenal! I really hope this doesn't get stuck in development limbo.


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 23, 2015)

warfreak said:


> Is this going to be free?
> 
> Anyways, the graphics are phenomenal! I really hope this doesn't get stuck in development limbo.



No, and its a MMO so the *pirate* free is not gonna work too.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 23, 2015)

its a guild wars type "MMO", you buy once, you get it all..


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 23, 2015)

I think this is gonna flop. By the time the game releases the graphics will be outdated.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 23, 2015)

its not going to be as popular as mainstream MMOs but even with a popularity of EVE online, it will not be a FLOP

- - - Updated - - -

Also, ive noticed space combat games are the ones that make gaming more and more innovative.. they arent trashy battlefield or CoD or even generic RPGs that churn out the same crap over and over again..

Star Citizen, massively ambitious in it's design, FPS modules, large no. of hubs, trading etc
EVE Online, huge space battles that are cool to watch, gives an actual MMO feeling with large no. of ships , also is cross platform compatible with a PS3 FPS game called Dust 514 (although thats a failure)
No man's land, first fully procedurally developed space sim.
Elite : Dangerous, a combat focused star citizen, still ambitious in it's world design


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 11, 2016)

​


----------



## gameranand (Oct 15, 2016)

arijitsinha said:


> No, and its a MMO so the *pirate* free is not gonna work too.


It has 2 parts. One is Squadron 42 which is a SP campaign with story, characters etc and then it has MP which is totally separate from the SP part. Both the components will be sold separately as of information right now.


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 15, 2016)

This will be a great tech demo but will it be enjoyable that's the question.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 15, 2016)

I think it can be quite fun in coop.

But even in solo, it looks like this one has more depth than No Man's Sky. There are more things to do other than simple exploration.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 15, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> This will be a great tech demo but will it be enjoyable that's the question.


By the time it releases, it won't be a tech demo anymore. Also as for now Squadron 42 looks promising.

- - - Updated - - -

Inside the hardcore fanbase keeping the Star Citizen dream alive | PC Game


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 15, 2016)

gameranand said:


> By the time it releases, it won't be a tech demo anymore. Also as for now Squadron 42 looks promising.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Inside the hardcore fanbase keeping the Star Citizen dream alive | PC Game



There is also this article:

Inside the Troubled Development of Star Citizen | Kotaku U



> One person in particular put it best: “Chris Roberts is surrounded by some incredibly talented people whom he pushes to the absolute limit, then demands that they stay there. There were some absolutely amazing things coming out of Star Citizen. Enough to fuel several AAA games. If Star Citizen does end up hitting the goals that Roberts has planned (by beating his horses to death to get to the finish line), there is no doubt in my mind it will be amazing.
> 
> “Will it be fun to play? Not sure. Will it be an amazing tech and beautiful art demo? Absolutely.”
> 
> ...



Also the point is that the longer it takes to release the game, the more games will come out of other AAA studios. Even CoD: Infinite Warfare has a little bit of space combat


----------



## gameranand (Oct 17, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> There is also this article:
> 
> Inside the Troubled Development of Star Citizen | Kotaku U
> 
> ...



Yes I have read that article as well. We are thinking about it too much because we are directly seeing the development from the very start. Most of the AAA games, well the good ones takes that much time to develop. Take example of Witcher 3, it was in development before Witcher 2 released and see the timeline. W3 was released after roughly 4 years of W2, and the final DLC was released after a year or take any series for that matter. See the difference between Oblivion and Skyrim, Fallout 3 and Fallout 4. Its quite evident that development takes a lot of time and resources. And I am talking about these organised developers with everything in their mind already.
Its just that they don't really release a tiny bit of information before making something solid and fundamental first. SC didn't had that, it started after the crowd funding, got ambitious in between and still getting funded. It didn't had the organised structure of a AAA studio. Still they have delivered quite a awesome modules for now.
I have not lost hope in SC, it'll take time yes, and we have to give it some time but it will deliver. Yes it might be possible that by the time it releases, it won't be a tech demo anymore in visual basis. But gameplay wise I don't think that anything is coming close to it.


----------



## spartakoss (Oct 17, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> its a guild wars type "MMO", you buy once, you get it all..



then its good.. waiting for this


----------



## Desmond (Oct 12, 2018)

More new gameplay.





At this point I don't even think it will release.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 12, 2018)

Neither this, nor skywind


----------



## Desmond (Oct 12, 2018)

At least Star Citizen has funds to keep working on it which they get from donations or selling ships, etc. Skywind has next to no budget and after release they can't even profit from it.


----------



## true_lies (Oct 14, 2018)

With that cast lineup, I'm sold

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Oct 15, 2018)

Is it a game or a movie?

Also, Mark Hamill, Gary Oldman, Mark Strong, holy shit what a cast! Seems like a spiritual successor of Wing Commander if its a game.


----------



## true_lies (Oct 15, 2018)

Is a game. SP campaign set in the Star Citizen universe, will be sold separate.

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 16, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> Is it a game or a movie?
> 
> Also, Mark Hamill, Gary Oldman, Mark Strong, holy shit what a cast! Seems like a spiritual successor of Wing Commander if its a game.


Dem crowdfunding moolah


----------



## Desmond (Oct 16, 2018)

No Malcolm McDowell though


----------



## Desmond (Nov 23, 2018)

Free to play for a week - WELCOME TO OUR 2018 ANNIVERSARY FREE FLY EVENT!


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 23, 2018)

@Desmond,
U trying that this weekend ? Let me know if yes. We can play together.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 23, 2018)

I think its like a 45 GB download, I don't have neither much data in my broadband, nor that much free space. I could try downloading, but it might take more than a weekend to download.


----------

